# Article: Classical Music in Public Areas



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Some of the information provided in this article probably wouldn't come as news to any active member of this forum (how classical music affects your mood and/or behavior). I have heard classical (orchestral and chamber) music played in a wide variety of public areas, *uh-hum!* not limited to elevators and waiting rooms.

However, the writer does make one point that I find hard to swallow:



> Indeed, playing classical music to clear out public spaces is an act of supreme elitism: an attempt to "civilize" a space by making it unpleasant to people whose tastes differ from your own.


Have I even chosen to avoid shopping at a certain store because of the music they play (regardless of the volume level, which is a completely different issue)? NO! To say that business owner's decision to play light classical music at their store is elitist is preposterous to say the least. It really has more to do with WHAT the store in question is selling, and who they are trying to *attract*. This is especially true for niche-based stores (e.g. the endangered classical music record store). Commercials use classical music quite a bit too, and I'm surprised the writer does not allude to that.

Whether classical music really works to deter criminals is yet to be seen. Certain types of businesses are prone to play classical music and those stores may tend to be located in low-crime areas. Certain types of retailers may have a lower overal problem with crime than others. Ceteris paribus, the music probably doesn't make much of a difference when it comes to crime.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifes...inals-away/2011/10/11/gIQAgDqPEQ_story_1.html


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree it doesn't matter what music a store plays. I will simply go in a store because of what it sells. I don't see how it is an act of elitism either. Classical music listeners could argue that stores that play top 40 music are trying to drive out old ladies. (also I'm not trying to derail your thread but this thread sounds familiar, has this been discussed before?)


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

TrazomGangflow said:


> (also I'm not trying to derail your thread but this thread sounds familiar, has this been discussed before?)


Maybe in the course of my absence. The article is fairly recent.


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

Light classical music is rather easy on the ear. I am pretty sure people do not even realise it is classical music being played, they will just go... Oh! Some _Ambient_ music, nothing to worry about.

IMO People will start panicking sweat and feel confuse and annoyed and leave if they start playing Stockhuasen Schoenberg or even blasting some Mozart's......opera or requiem.


----------



## wiganwarrior (Jan 6, 2012)

*Classical Music In Restaurants*

Interesting comments from celebrity chef Heston Blumenthal on BBC 1's One Show last night - that scientific research has shown listening to classical music in restaurants increases diners wine consumption by about 15%.

Thought this might be a tall story, but reading his article online "Eating through your ears:Listening to music makes food taste even better", he refers specifically to the research in The Journal of Culinary Science & Technology".

He continues, quite surprisingly, "Their results showed that food tasted nicest when served with quiet classical music and a hint of background 'chatter'. This was found to only work at certain volumes (precisely: 62-67 decibels) and outside of that range - the diners enjoyed the taste of the food less! 
Always wondered why I drank so much wine!


----------

